# Wii #2128 - Dragon Quest Monster Battle Road Victory (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4294^^


----------



## Goli (Jul 14, 2010)

YAY! Replaying DQIX and now this?!
I'm so gonna download this


----------



## hergipotter (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there a date for US/EUR yet?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 14, 2010)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> Is there a date for US/EUR yet?



Nope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope they bring it here, although I seriously doubt that....


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys have no idea what kind of game this is....lol
If it's anything like the arcade version, it's not the most exciting game in the world.

It's a kiddie arcade game... they collect cards and battle them for more cards. If I remember well, the system uses Rock-Paper-Scissors to battle.

Sure hope there's more depth in the console port...


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jul 14, 2010)

Rather have the english version of DQ monsters joker 2


----------



## broksonic (Jul 14, 2010)

yet another load of crap for july.


----------



## TheFireRed (Jul 14, 2010)

Are there any screenshots?

What is it about? An RPG?


----------



## KapuBen (Jul 14, 2010)

They should start localizing DQ VI instead. For the DS


----------



## Goli (Jul 14, 2010)

TheFireRed said:
			
		

> Are there any screenshots?
> 
> What is it about? An RPG?


It's the arcade game ported to Wii with an RPG-like story mode.


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 14, 2010)

I've seen a bunch of videos on this, and it's simply badass for a DQ fan. Though the concept is below basic.


----------



## CharAznable (Jul 14, 2010)

KapuBen said:
			
		

> They should start localizing DQ VI instead. For the DS



I'm sure they already have.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 14, 2010)

I will be looking forward to plaything this later today i have watched a ton of videos on square-enix youtube account and this will be fun


----------



## XAN Overman Blac (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks decent


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 14, 2010)

what's the wi-fi for this?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 15, 2010)

the graphics look very nice and it has nearly all the characters from each dragon quest game. too bad america will never get it =/


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 15, 2010)

so has anyone been able to find this yet?


----------



## serving (Jul 15, 2010)

i have


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 15, 2010)

i sent you a pm


----------



## tj445 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can i have a PM also when somebody finds it?
Google is failing me, so hard to find this when we have Battle road 2 as another major arcade and searches get screwed :<


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2010)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> You guys have no idea what kind of game this is....lol
> 
> It's a kiddie arcade game... they collect cards and battle them for more cards. If I remember well, the system uses Rock-Paper-Scissors to battle.



BAH - goes back to playing DQ 9 -


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is a trailer for people to watch this will tell you what it is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 15, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> the graphics look very nice and it has nearly all the characters from each dragon quest game. too bad america will never get it =/


they can keep it jap it's 1 of them shitty kiddie card battle games.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 15, 2010)

hell if this came state side i would give it a shot. plus online vs it's a win-win for me anyway.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 15, 2010)

its more than just a card battling game ya know...


----------



## logoisland (Jul 15, 2010)

nice game !  can wait to play !!


----------



## tj445 (Jul 15, 2010)

Its not a rock paper scissor one.
id say the battle mechanics stay as all the other DQ games.
the only difference is how you choose your attacks
You have 2 Attacks per Character/Monster, move which uses A and Move which uses B.
while the attack is being executed you need to Input A or B as the attack tells you to gather Yuuki or Bravery Points.
when you have Maximum Bravery Points you get to see some very Epic Moves executed by the heroes of all DQ games until now, Trust me, i play the arcade only to see these epic moves.
not only that but once in a battle you can use Special cards for Kickass animated attacks.
The downside is that you will see a lot of Akira Toriyama Redundant Graphics in characters :/
Just look at the Male Character, he looks just like Kid Gohan SSJ, note that this is just my personal opinion


----------



## hergipotter (Jul 15, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Rather have the english version of DQ monsters joker 2


qft


----------



## patz (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone without Japanese knowledge enjoy this game? Is it as friendly as Ultraman one?


----------



## raptordio (Jul 15, 2010)

Incredible deductions and preconceptions here, try the game it's my advice.

I am amazed at the animations and costume combinations this game offers, i am hoping that DQX will be similar to this in the amount of details they added and DQIX for it's encounters and quests.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 15, 2010)

sure the game looks good but it's really hard in japanese


----------



## tj445 (Jul 15, 2010)

You dont really need much japanese for this,
trial and error to understand the menus and then the cards just basically speak of themselves.
you just wont know wether its a status inflicting attack or a damaging attack


----------



## raptordio (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is a live stream of the game http://www.ustream.tv/channel/w-sabure


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Jul 15, 2010)

This is probably lame and all but it has Parry and Madchen on the cover


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 15, 2010)

if only someone would make a english patch for this LOL


----------



## KapuBen (Jul 16, 2010)

Shinigami Kiba said:
			
		

> This is probably lame and all but it has Parry and Madchen on the cover


And DQ IV male hero.


----------



## serving (Jul 16, 2010)

for those that still didnt find game try searching Dragon Quest Monsters: Battle Road Victory iso lol.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




heh heh....

I challenge you to a children's card g-


NOPE.

Not going to make Yu-Gi-Oh  Abridged Series reference.


----------



## tha_sin (Jul 27, 2010)

This game looks great, why can`t I be born in japan, learning japanese a task for livetime


----------



## Magus (Jul 27, 2010)

uh can anyone help me?
i'm playing this and the japanese is being quite a big problem into finishing the special challenge in the dojo
i can't finish the second one,does anybody know how to clear it?
EDIT: never mind i did it,turns out you have to do ABA OR BAB with your monster and they pull off a combination attack

for the third dojo challenge you have to select special card,for the first turn you should select meena DQ4 dancer and for your second turn Ryan DQ4 warrior guy

the last one is solved by pressing 1 to trigger a clash


----------



## linkdengc (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a bug with the game.
After I finished the last tournament ( where you have to beat all the demon lords then their shin forms ), there's a third option called "mori mission" in the card shop, when I select it, the cardshop owner tell me something, then he leaves and the artwork of mori appear, but there's no text box, just his artwork, the music is still playing, I can move the cursor, but I can't leave or do anything. He's supposed to tell me something but there's no text box so I have to turn off the wii.

I tried loading the game with usb loader gx and wiiflow and it does the same thing. Is something wrong with my savefile ? did it happened anyone?


----------



## Abdulito5 (Aug 1, 2010)

I want this game!!


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my god, I normally hate card battle games, but IIII WAANNNTT THIISSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

